# Halo Projectors



## fitz2589 (Apr 3, 2008)

So i was doing a bit of googling trying to find SOMETHING about halos being made for the b15 sentra and i came upon another forum that had pictures posted of projector lights made by Spyder Auto..here's the link 06 sentra Spyder headlights - Google Search

i was wondering if anyone has seen these for sale anywhere, im dying to have these


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i fixed your link it was all messed up, but i still don't see the headlights you're referring to...and i've never seen them anywhere else? do you have a link to the actual site you found them on? the only people i know that have projectors made them themselves. but cool if they actually came out with some.


----------



## fitz2589 (Apr 3, 2008)

hmm weird, i just googled "06 sentra headlights" and i found a forum with pictures..here is the address, Anyone in socal want to volunteer to test fit some Halo Projector Headlights? - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum, i think they're pretty sick.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

haha, i totally missed that thread. unfortunately there are lots of companies that do this, and then nothing ever comes of it. hopefully this time it's different, they look nice.


----------



## fitz2589 (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah i know i really hope they start producing them i dont like the stock headlights


----------



## madrox_4-20 (Aug 15, 2007)

Go to ebay, they have dual halo projector headlights for the 00-06 sentra, baught them and put them on my car LOOK AWESOME!
eBay Motors: 00 01 02 03 NISSAN SENTRA 2X HALO PROJECTOR HEADLIGHTS (item 140266717793 end time Sep-17-08 19:26:08 PDT)


----------



## fitz2589 (Apr 3, 2008)

the auction says 01 02 03..do they fit on an 06?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

madrox 4-20,

Were these plug-n-play or did you have to modify the wiring or anything else?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

fitz2589 said:


> the auction says 01 02 03..do they fit on an 06?


00-03 housing are different than 04-06 housing


----------



## madrox_4-20 (Aug 15, 2007)

They are direct plug in for the headlights, the only thing you have to hardwire are the halo's, and undernieth the turnsignal they have a little 194 ember bulb that can be wired into the constant voltage wire on the turnsignal bulb along with the halos, i believe it is the middle wire that is the constant voltage wire, and no these wont fit an 06, sorry, if you want to see pictures of how they look on my car feel free to ask


----------

